# Just got the D3? Cant find any of your files you had on your sdcard? LOOK HERE!



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

So, with the new phone not shipping with an SD card, i had to use my 16gb card from the D2. When i tried installing some apps i had on the card, i was unable to locate any of the files. At first, i thought they had been deleted, but then after looking at free space on the card, i knew all the files were still on the card. So, long story short, all of your old files will be in */sdcard-ext*. i believe this is due to encrypting the card.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes you are correct here is a bit further explanation. I believe the reason it mounts to that location is because it mounts the 16GB of internal storage to /mnt/sdcard with a link to that location as /sdcard.

This makes me curious as to what happens with programs like sms backup and restore is it actually writing the file to sd or to internal storage


----------



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

it blows my mind that we lose 5GB through formatting....my total internal space is 11.35GB


----------



## tcrews (Jul 17, 2011)

connor3485 said:


> it blows my mind that we lose 5GB through formatting....my total internal space is 11.35GB


Keep in mind, 2 gb of that "lost space" is for apps (/data) that you install from the Market and I'm not sure how much is set aside for the OS (/system). There is 16 GB of internal storage, some for system and apps, some for /sdcard (your files). The 11.35GB is for your files


----------

